# UNC Pfade mit password und username



## wako (28. Jun 2005)

hallo.

ich möchte gern über eine UNC Pfad angabe auf eine datei zugreifen.

dazu gebe ich folgendes an:

```
BufferedReader in  = new BufferedReader( 
                                     new InputStreamReader(
                                          new FileInputStream( "\\\\win_p4_003\\win_cd\\setup.bat" )));
```

als fehler bekomme ich immer:

```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: \\win_p4_003\win_cd\setup.bat (Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen: unbekannter Benutzername oder falsches Kennwort)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
        .....
```

kann man irgendwie username und password angeben?

danke wako


----------



## wako (29. Jun 2005)

weis denn wirklich keiner ne lösung?


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2005)

Was isn überhaupt ein UNC???


----------



## mic_checker (29. Jun 2005)

ich denke er meint die Uniform Naming Convention (UNC) - wobei du auf Angabe eines Laufwerkbuchstabens verzichten kannst. Siehe Wiki


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jun 2005)

versuchs mal mit

http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2005)

Also bei mir geht das so 

Das Problem wird sein, das du dich vorher beim Server noch anmelden musst!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Jun 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also bei mir geht das so



hängt eben alles von den Berechtigungen auf der Freigabe ab, darum gehts doch gerade?

dass der Benutzer vor dem Start einmal mit dem Windows-Explorer auf das Share zugreift (und sich authentifiziert) ist wohl kaum die richtige Lösung


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jun 2005)

Jo, auf das bin ich selber auch vorher draufgekommen... 

Hab, jetzt ein bisi rumgegoogelt aber nix gscheites gefunden!


----------



## wako (29. Jun 2005)

hi,

genau das ist mein problem. wenn ich mich vorher mal kurz zu dem rechner verbinde ( explorer ), dann geht auch aus java raus aber sonst nich...und gegoogled hab ich auch schon wie wild..


----------



## thE_29 (30. Jun 2005)

probier mal vorher einen net login/logon befehl zu senden, indem du dich anmeldest!!

Vielleicht gehts dann ja!


Nachtrag: Oha, anscheinend hat das WIN ja gar net, das war dann wohl die Netware Software in der Schule :/


Wie wärs einfach mit net use??


----------

